# My interpretation of liszt Hungarian rhapsody no.1-19 (not completed)



## question4997 (May 9, 2021)

I used musescore to adjust strength and speed on every notes and bars before generated the mid file, so that the interpretation would not so "robot".

liszt Hungarian rhapsody no.1





liszt Hungarian rhapsody no.2





liszt Hungarian rhapsody no.3





liszt Hungarian rhapsody no.4





I will update on every Tuesday and Saturday.


----------



## question4997 (May 9, 2021)

liszt Hungarian rhapsody no.5


----------



## question4997 (May 9, 2021)

Franz Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 6


----------

